# Weber Summit S-660 $1K at Lowes



## grill-in (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi All,

    First time poster here. Need some advice. 

    This morning I went by my local lowes. Hoping to get a Fall deal on a  grill. Looking to spend around $500. There sitting on the floor was a  brand new Weber Summit S-660 in all it's glory. It was marked from $2799 to  $1025. What an amazing looking grill. The story was someone special  ordered the Grill (and side burner) for a custom deck project. Their  financing fell thru and they canceled the order. The grill was just  assembled and put on the floor yeaterday. I went ahead and jumped on it.  In addition there was an unopened box for the side burner marked down  from $999 to $285. Jumped on it too. Manager thought they would not sell  this late in the season and marked them down to about 35% of original  price.  I am an avid griller. For over 30 years, we grill about 4 nights  a week throughout the year. The thought of having a high end grill  really appeals to me.  Also, I always kinda wanted to have a built in  grill on our deck. So now I am having the typical buyers remorse. Went  in looking to spend $500ish and spent $1300. help convince me not to  cancel the order before they deliver on Monday...

Thanks
Grill-in


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 20, 2012)

Seems to good to pass up, not sure you would ever find one on sale like that again.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah..what Buzz said. Its only plastic. I would snag it if it was me or somebody I know. Now dont get me speaking of my hundred buck model from Wally World which has worked just fine for the past ten years or so despite of no cover and sitting out in cyclones and blizzards and stuff. Notice the grates been sagging and looking rusty and the little teepees on top of the burners rusted off a few years back. I will prob be forced into instructing the Warden to make sure Santa brings another similar to it. I admire rich folks..lol.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ditto on what Buzz said. If you take that back you will probably NEVER come across a deal like that again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 21, 2012)

Worst case, put it on craigslist and make some $!


----------



## grill-in (Oct 21, 2012)

Got it home.....what an amazing Grill. It was sorta funny the sales force at Lowes was amazed that Lowes had sold it for $1025. They said it was the nicest grill they had ever had in the store. They could not understand the manager marking it down so much after only being on the floor of a day. Ladies were even taking picts of it to show thier husbands...


----------

